# Out of the Unknown Anthology series



## BAYLOR (Mar 8, 2015)

Science Fiction Anthology series Ran on the BBC from 1965 to 71.  It's a series that I hadn't seen or heard of until recently . A number of the episodes are missing that those that exist are now on dvd thought it doesn't seem to be available. Ive seen on youtube  two complete episodes *Level 7 * and *13th Centaurus.   * I was impressed by how good they were. If the rest of episodes match the kind of story telling. Then this show definitely belong in the same pantheon as shows like that , *The Twilight Zone* , *The Outer Limits*,*Thriller *hosted by Boris Karloff. *One Step Beyond* .

Had anyone else seen this show? and what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## BAYLOR (May 31, 2021)

Let's  give this thread one more try.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 6, 2021)

So, has anyone here actually seen this series ?


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jun 6, 2021)

I've seen One Step Beyond, which is similar to Twilight Zone, but the episodes I have seen were nowhere near as good or had as satisfying endings. I've not heard of this series though.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 6, 2021)

paranoid marvin said:


> I've seen One Step Beyond, which is similar to Twilight Zone, but the episodes I have seen were nowhere near as good or had as satisfying endings. I've not heard of this series though.



Mnay pf the episodes were based classic science fiction stories like Isaac Asimov's *The Dead Past* * . *They also did C M Kornbluth's *Little Back Bag *, which was also done by* Rod Serling's Night Gallery.  *


----------



## Guttersnipe (Jun 10, 2021)

Haven't watched it, but have researched it. Apparently, the last season dealt with more supernatural happenings.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Jul 14, 2021)

paranoid marvin said:


> I've seen One Step Beyond, which is similar to Twilight Zone, but the episodes I have seen were nowhere near as good or had as satisfying endings. I've not heard of this series though.


One Step Beyond has a totally different setup. The episodes are docudramas based on urban legends of a sort while TZ episodes were more straightforward fiction.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 15, 2021)

Guttersnipe said:


> Haven't watched it, but have researched it. Apparently, the last season dealt with more supernatural happenings.



I though about by it on dvd but it doesn't come with US regional code


----------



## Droflet (Jul 15, 2021)

I haven't seen the episode Level 7 since I was a kid. Yeah, I remember this show. You didn't always get a happy ending with this one.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 15, 2021)

Droflet said:


> I haven't seen the episode Level 7 since I was a kid. Yeah, I remember this show. You didn't always get a happy ending with this one.



Ive seen Level 7 on Youtube , It was quite nasty . A bit  like Dr Stangelove only without the satire and comedy .  It was very grim stuff.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Jul 15, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> I though about by it on dvd but it doesn't come with US regional code


I hate when that happens!


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Jul 15, 2021)

Yes Iwtched them all.
They were all good IMO.
However, I can't actually remember any of the stories. They did influence me toward SF.

Ooh Ooh just noticed @BAYLOR reference to Asimov they did a few "I Robot" stories I think

Master, Oh master, Ooo ooh Master.

It was one of the first BBC2 early offerings way back when it started as part of it's cultural remit.

I seem to remember you needed a TV with *"shock horror"* 625 lines to watch it.

But then again with age and failing abilities maybe that's a load of bo...rubbish.


What do you say nurse. Yes, yes I'd love a biscuit any of those rich tea ones


----------

